# Where To Exchange Belize Dollars To Pesos In Campeche or Villahermosa



## MichaelK (Jul 14, 2013)

Hello everyone,

We have arrived in Ciudad del Carmen with some funds from Belize. We didn't think it would be a problem to find a "casa de cambio" to exchange the funds to pesos. Little did we know that nowhere in Ciudad del Carmen will they do this. So we will have to travel to either Campeche or Villahermosa to exchange our Belizian dollars.

Does anyone here know FOR SURE of a place in either Campeche or Villahermosa that will exchange our Belizian Dollars to pesos.

Thank you for your assistance!


----------



## Belizegirl (Oct 21, 2010)

I wish you luck in changing your BZ dollars. In my experience, the only place that I have been able exchange BZ dollars is at the border. I could even get it changed in Chetumal.


----------



## MichaelK (Jul 14, 2013)

It can be done in Merida. We're just looking for a place closer to where we are. So, we're not as hopeless as your reply suggests.


----------



## Steve Douglas BZ (Dec 3, 2014)

You could probably use them to wallpaper your house. BZ $ impossible to exchange once you get away from Chetumal. Don't be fooled...no one wants that Monopoly money!


----------



## Hound Dog (Jan 18, 2009)

MichaelK said:


> Hello everyone,
> 
> We have arrived in Ciudad del Carmen with some funds from Belize. We didn't think it would be a problem to find a "casa de cambio" to exchange the funds to pesos. Little did we know that nowhere in Ciudad del Carmen will they do this. So we will have to travel to either Campeche or Villahermosa to exchange our Belizian dollars.
> 
> Does anyone here know FOR SURE of a place in either Campeche or Villahermosa that will exchange our Belizian Dollars to pesos.[/I]Thank you for your assistance!


 Those Belizian Dollars are great for starting bonfires and the wood they help inflame is worth far more than the worthless Belizian paper undergirding the fire,

This happened me back in the 1960s when I innocently left India with a lot of Rupees which were, unbeknowsnt to me, illegal to export and, even though I had enough Rupees to buy a fine dinner in Bombay, I couldn´t buy even one piece of bubble gum with that wad of cash once I landed in Tel Aviv. I´ll tell you what; I am a multimillionaire in Confederate Dollars left to me by my ancestors from Alabama before and during the Civil War. I'll trade you my worthless Confederate Dollars for those worthless Belizean Dollars at par. Then we can both afford to open a Museum of Failed Notions in Peoria but won´t be able to afford even one cup of coffee.

By the way, if you must go to Villahermosa or Campeche to be laughed out of town when you request Belizian/Peso Exchange, I suggest Campeche versus the dreadful Villahermosa since at least it should be a fun trip.


----------

